# Giant Centipede Found!



## xenesthis (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween Pede Fans!


----------



## Philth (Oct 31, 2009)

That looks like one serious bug!....or a toy ?

Later, Tom


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Oct 31, 2009)

Without a size reference, there's no telling how big that pede really is.  That could be a mere twig its walking on.

Seeing how you apparently own the copyright to the photo, I'm assuming you were the one who took the photo.  Do you have any other photos of this "beast"?

Edit:  Upon further examination of the photo, I'm 99% sure that its fake.  Pedes don't walk with half their legs hanging off what they're walking on.


----------



## ThomasH (Oct 31, 2009)

The way the far back right terminal leg is twisted causes me to question the validity of such a picture depicting an actual animal. It just looks fairly strange to me, I've never seen a centipede twist a terminal at such an angle as the pictured specimen is. Though I've only ever kept one large S. subspinipes as well as a few unidentified natives years back before I discovered "mail order exotics." 

So excuse me, I don't mean to question your contribution to this ever-so-slowly moving ab section, I'm a natural skeptic. I am genuinely curious to find an answer as to whether this is real or not.

TBH

<EDIT> Just realized that the original post was created today, on halloween. A holiday that often incorporates deception, perhaps this is the basis of the picture?


----------



## tin man (Oct 31, 2009)

that is definately NOT real. it looks like a toy to me


----------



## EDED (Oct 31, 2009)

its obvsiously a joke people,,,,come on!

good one todd


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 31, 2009)

Suckers & rubes.  

Clues:

1) Southern pines
2) No marbling in bright sunlight
3) Plastic sheen
4) "Terminals" jammed into the trunk
5) Centipede locomotion usually has legs working in 3's

That said...mighty cool reproduction & large!  Where can a fake 'pede drooler appropriate one of those behemoths, Todd?


----------



## xenesthis (Oct 31, 2009)

*Happy Halloween!*

zonbonzovi is right on the money!

This was a little April Fools joke done for Halloween. It's just for entertainment.  Some of you need to loosen up. 

That thing is 3' long. No pede has been reported over 16" yet. 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN! 

NOTE: The real BIG pedes arrive 2nd week of Nov. Then, when I make that post, it will be for real.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Oct 31, 2009)

Ha ha ha!!!!! Happy Halloween Todd.I'll see you on monday. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## ThomasH (Oct 31, 2009)

xenesthis said:


> zonbonzovi is right on the money!
> 
> This was a little April Fools joke done for Halloween. It's just for entertainment.  Some of you need to loosen up.
> 
> ...


 You had me going there for a second. Nice pede replica.

TBH


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Nov 1, 2009)

more of a Trick than a Treat I'd say.. ;P


You can tell it's a fake.
I don't even think pine trees nor oaks trees grow in Madagascar.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 1, 2009)

Kris-wIth-a-K said:


> more of a Trick than a Treat I'd say.. ;P
> 
> 
> You can tell it's a fake.
> I don't even think pine trees nor oaks trees grow in Madagascar.


Or Colombia for that matter.

Also, the presence of non-native vegetation of this particular area in the background does not necessarily mean that it couldn't have been found in Colombia. Maybe not currently on the Colombian island but the terms 'found' and '*currently* in' are not synonomous. He could possibly have found a Vietnamese centipede in South East Asia and positioned it for photos in lands foreign to its particular range. Comparable to myself owning products originally *found in* MI but are in VA, for example. They were still FOUND on the LP, Michigan. Gearheart used the terms 'found on' which could mean that he found it in Colombia but took the pictures in North America, presumably Florida [place of residence]. So that really isn't valid reasoning behind the invertebrate being fake. That concludes today's vocab lesson.  

TBH


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Nov 1, 2009)

lol @ it not even looking a little real.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Nov 1, 2009)

That was great Todd.........See ya later buddy


----------



## beetleman (Nov 1, 2009)

oooh!! a biggie todd put me down for 1 of those:drool:


----------



## ragnew (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha, awesome post Todd! Sign me up for one of those babies as well!


----------



## ftorres (Nov 6, 2009)

Todd nice picture.

Check your Halloween stores and perhaps you will find them there.
I found my giant centi 2 years ago at a store for 20 dollars.
My guess it came hidden in a bunch of millitary or guerrilla uniforms from Colombia or macara.

francisco


----------



## Dyn (Nov 6, 2009)

WHO WOULD HANDLE THAT MONSTER?!


----------

